# Quantity is a Quality of its own



## chuasam (Sep 25, 2017)

When you go on Vacation, do you take your big camera, set up shots carefully and shoot a few brilliant images, or do you bring lots of small cameras and shoot everything in sight trying to capture the moment and the memories of your vacation?

I tend to bring the smallest camera I can get away with and shoot everything and try to capture shots that will remind me of the good time I had while on vacation.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2017)

I can't afford to go on vacations.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2017)

I've done both, and found that with a small camera much more memories are created with an awful lot less effort


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 25, 2017)

I figure the day will never come when I'm able to join the DSLR community. 
I have an 8.1MP Nikon Coolpix P60. 
It goes everywhere my truck goes.
But then I'm not even sure the day will come for another computer either.
I love my part time job. I only drive about 10 miles to and from it. So I'm effectively making more than I was hot shot driving.
But it'll never be enough....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 25, 2017)

I took my 2.8 to the Magic Kingdom. 

The guard searching my bags said " You better take some good photos with that".

 I did.

If your a hobbiest Id suspect you would take your camera, a pro may want a vacay from " work".


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I took my 2.8 to the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> The guard searching my bags said " You better take some good photos with that".
> 
> ...



I'd probably bring my DSLR too. It really depends WHERE. But for the most part I'd keep it simple. Camera + 2 lenses. No need to bring the whole arsenal and I think that's what turns a lot of people off. Ken Rockwell is right, people tend to bring too much gear when they go on vacation and it becomes too much.


----------



## weepete (Sep 25, 2017)

Yup, I take my DSLR. If it's somewhere I can drive to I'll take my tripod and filters and my regular field gear in a lowepro 400AW, but I've got a "light" version where I can fit my essentials (camera body, 3 lenses, hoods, cpls, spare batteries, memory cards, 10" tablet, remote release, rain cover, sensor and lens cleaning kit and a joby gorrilla pod) in a lowepro flipside 200. For quick shots I have my mobile phone, though if I was into shooting city candids I'd probably consider a smaller camera. I just dont see taking a DSLR and a few lenses as a big deal normally. I also don't get that swapping lenses is a big deal either, only takes 3 or 4 seconds.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 25, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> I took my 2.8 to the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> The guard searching my bags said " You better take some good photos with that".
> 
> ...


I'm taking a D810 in case I manage to land a quick assignment while I'm away but for the most part I'll be using an EM5 II. 

My favourite photos from my trip to London a few years back were taken with my iPhone 4s.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2017)

Depends...sometimes small d-slr with 28-200 zoom and or a 70-300 zoom. Other times, my iPhone.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2017)

chuasam said:


> When you go on Vacation, do you take your big camera, set up shots carefully and shoot a few brilliant images, or do you bring lots of small cameras and shoot everything in sight trying to capture the moment and the memories of your vacation?



I've done both.  I've taken trips where I took my D610 with 24-70 and 70-200 and lugged it around and capture awesome snap shots.  I've also lugged around an a6000 for 2 weeks with the kit 15-55mm and captured awesome snap shots.

Honestly, my Google Pixel phone bangs out some pretty good shots itself.

I'm taking a trip in two weeks and plan to again take my D610 with 24-70 only.  I only have one shot in mind I plan to actually try to capture.

When I vacation I'm with my wife, she can barely stand me more than ten minutes at a time, let alone if I'm stopping to to setup and shoot everywhere we go...


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 25, 2017)

My travel setup.

Sometimes I take a flash and trigger as well. I try to keep it light.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 25, 2017)

Braineack said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > When you go on Vacation, do you take your big camera, set up shots carefully and shoot a few brilliant images, or do you bring lots of small cameras and shoot everything in sight trying to capture the moment and the memories of your vacation?
> ...


Mine will let me take as long as I want...as long as it isn't something that she deems to be a cliche shot.


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2017)

Braineack said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > When you go on Vacation, do you take your big camera, set up shots carefully and shoot a few brilliant images, or do you bring lots of small cameras and shoot everything in sight trying to capture the moment and the memories of your vacation?
> ...



Good luck photographing oak alley. Go very early and beat the crowds if possible. When I was there the driveway had 50-70 people in it.


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 25, 2017)

Personally, I have started using my smartphone as it is also giving me good shots to go with. Not every time but yeah sometimes when I have the language to carry, I don't use DSLR.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 25, 2017)

I take my Fuji, APS-C, mirrorless camera.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 26, 2017)

I shoot my disposable camera when I travel.  Very cheap and lightweight.  I don't have to worry about my dslr getting stolen.


----------



## smarty62 (Sep 26, 2017)

As pro I carry around 23 kgs of EOS stuff including 2 cases wirh battery grip and 4 L lenses etc... im my bag wirh me plus the big Gitzo.  But when on vacation, I take my Nikon F3 or the F100, some rolls of film 2-3 manual Ais lenses ... and have fun! Film is still alive and getting more important again. 












Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 26, 2017)

The reason I bought a mirrorless was originally for vacations because I was either lugging or leaving behind my Nikon gear.  My very loose rule is that if I'm going with my daughter (14) then 99% of the time a vacation  = iPhone pics. It's more about the experience than the photos.  If I'm with adults or it's someplace that's on my photo bucket list, my camera and 2 lenses.  I'll only bring a tripod if I know for sure that I'll be taking night photos.   Disney is the exception as it's so photogenic you have to bring your dslr.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 26, 2017)

On holiday: I take my DSLR and Panasonic TZ80 digital cameras, Bronica ETRs medium format film and a film rangefinder. Got to have something to do while Bestbeloved is birding.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> The reason I bought a mirrorless was originally for vacations because I was either lugging or leaving behind my Nikon gear.  My very loose rule is that if I'm going with my daughter (14) then 99% of the time a vacation  = iPhone pics. It's more about the experience than the photos.  If I'm with adults or it's someplace that's on my photo bucket list, my camera and 2 lenses.  I'll only bring a tripod if I know for sure that I'll be taking night photos.   Disney is the exception as it's so photogenic you have to bring your dslr.


I separate Photo Expeditions from Family Vacations because photography and family vacations do not mix.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 26, 2017)

smarty62 said:


> As pro I carry around 23 kgs of EOS stuff including 2 cases wirh battery grip and 4 L lenses etc... im my bag wirh me plus the big Gitzo.  But when on vacation, I take my Nikon F3 or the F100, some rolls of film 2-3 manual Ais lenses ... and have fun! Film is still alive and getting more important again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a working pro, I didn't take a camera with me on vacations. (Unless all your family members are photographers.)


----------



## smarty62 (Sep 26, 2017)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 26, 2017)

Destin said:


> Good luck photographing oak alley. Go very early and beat the crowds if possible. When I was there the driveway had 50-70 people in it.



thanks for the tip.  I'm staying there a few days, so I have some chances.  What I'm really pissed about it the falcon season doesn't start till after we leave.  I really wanted to see a falcon up close and get some shots with one...


----------



## Destin (Sep 26, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck photographing oak alley. Go very early and beat the crowds if possible. When I was there the driveway had 50-70 people in it.
> ...



You going to NOLA I assume? I’ve been there twice in the last year. If you have any questions or anything let me know man.


----------



## Destin (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I bought a mirrorless was originally for vacations because I was either lugging or leaving behind my Nikon gear.  My very loose rule is that if I'm going with my daughter (14) then 99% of the time a vacation  = iPhone pics. It's more about the experience than the photos.  If I'm with adults or it's someplace that's on my photo bucket list, my camera and 2 lenses.  I'll only bring a tripod if I know for sure that I'll be taking night photos.   Disney is the exception as it's so photogenic you have to bring your dslr.
> ...



Went camping with my girlfriend and tried to sneak in some landscape photography in the evenings. 

Did not go over well. 

Pro tip: don’t do something that prevents your girlfriend from getting her s’mores and campfire for a night while you’re camping. She gets angry.


----------



## fmw (Sep 26, 2017)

I come from the film era.  Every exposure is done deliberately for a reason.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 26, 2017)

no, savannah.  That row of oaks in a resort called Sea Island.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

Our last big vacation I took the kitchen sink!  Actually didn't take everything, but I took a lot.  But, we had the room (truck and travel trailer).  I took 7 weeks off work and we went out west.  Wife had just left a job and she scheduled her new start date for after the vacation.

I think we got in 5 or 6 national parks and a bunch of monuments.  I took 2 digital systems (nikon and canon), 35mm film camera, bronica SQ medium format system.  35mm panoramic camera (lab ruined the film, by cutting normal).  I did not take my 4x5 large format.  But I sure in hell was trying to figure out how too.  Even with digital was well over 100 rolls of film used.  Shots were deliberate, but even with film not afraid to do 3 frame brackets.

It was a blast.  And amazing how short 7 weeks can feel.


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2017)

Whether it's vacation or just photo outing, I tend to go minimalist. The K1000 is usually my go-to camera for a lot of things, and definitely for traveling. If it requires a plane ride and I want to bring a medium format with me, I'll go lightweight - usually the Lubitel or the Holga. If it's a road trip, I'm more likely to take the Mamiya 645.

If I care about the shot, it's on film. If it's just a "I was here" or "look, a cute kitty!" or "done with this roll and don't feel like reloading because we're on our way back to the hotel", then I just use the phone.


----------



## TheLibrarian (Sep 26, 2017)

Brought dslr to Jamaica and only used it on the shuttle to and from the resort. Got some good shots with the phone otherwise though. I plan to bring it to Vermont in a few weeks. Should be quiet and slow and we'll likely go to some scenic vistas so should get some use of it.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 28, 2017)

I’ve been very bad and not taking many photos at all.
Mostly photos of my food.




My breakfast was scrumptious


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 10, 2017)

On vacation, I take my Pentax Q, with four lenses covering everything from 400 mm equivalent to a fisheye.
It goes in a bag the size of a lunchbox.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 10, 2017)

Works for me.


----------

